# Penguin 350 biowheel



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

Made the mistake this morning of adjusting the filter media and gunked my tank. 

Cycle is complete but now this. Do you guys rinse your media cartridges every now and again or will that kill the bacteria? 

 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## susankat (Aug 1, 2015)

If you rinsed it in tank water that was removed it should be fine.

What I do is alternate media in cleaning it.


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

Good, that is what I ended up doing. I will change one out next time or add new cartridges a week or so before I clean them since my filter can hold 4 cartridges at a time.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

And thank you!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------

